# Claiming Tax Back - How long before payment?



## sine-shine (28 May 2011)

I received a Form P50 from the revenue for claiming tax back. I will complete and post the form today, how long does it normally take for the payment to be returned (I am leaving the country)?


----------



## alexandra123 (28 May 2011)

About 4 weeks !


----------



## sine-shine (29 May 2011)

thanks for that, what happens if I am living in a new country at that time. Currently I do not have a new forwarding address to correspondence.


----------



## sine-shine (30 May 2011)

Where do I post my application to if I live in Kildare?


----------



## sine-shine (9 Jun 2011)

I have paid €4500 in tax up until end of may how much am I likely to get back from the revenue?


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Jun 2011)

sine-shine said:


> Where do I post my application to if I live in Kildare?



See here - go to www.revenue.ie and Contact Details at top of page.


----------



## sine-shine (10 Jun 2011)

I have all ready submitted the P50 form and contacted the revenue before I posted the question. They won't tell me how much I might get not even a ball park. It would have been nice to know what sort of money might be coming my way.


----------



## kennyb3 (10 Jun 2011)

sine-shine said:


> I have all ready submitted the P50 form and contacted the revenue before I posted the question. They won't tell me how much I might get not even a ball park. It would have been nice to know what sort of money might be coming my way.


 
Impossible to tell without full details of your income etc.


----------



## sine-shine (10 Jun 2011)

I will try work it out myself.... do you have the calculation method?


----------



## my2leftfeet (17 Jun 2011)

I would like to work this out also.  Leaving job @ end July, will have paid about €15k PAYE to that point. [gross €80k, spouse also working].  Reckon it will take me quite some time to find another job. How much of that PAYE am I likely to get back, and does it really come through that quickly? Don't have to wait till end of tax year?


----------



## sine-shine (20 Jun 2011)

I've got mine back already, what a nice surprise 

It's taken 3 weeks and I got a single lump sum, but that is because I am leaving the country. If you remain in Ireland as a job seeker or what ever, you will have to wait until the end of the year to get your full entitlement back. Oh if your going back to education you maybe able to get it back in a single lump.

In terms of what you might be due, it will depend heavily on what your wife earns and if she is going to keep earning. Still if you remain unemployed for the rest of the year you could be talking a reasonable amount of money.


----------

